# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Cà phê The One - Cafe ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Tuy thành lập chưa lâu song Cafe The one đã có một chỗ đứng nhất định và là địa chỉ quen thuộc của nhiều khách hàng.
Không gian văn hoá làng quê được cafe The one sử dụng, tạo ấn tượng với khách bằng kiểu kiến trúc đơn giản, nhẹ nhàng, phù hợp với khí hậu và tập quán của người Việt Nam. Đó là những bể cá, những giỏ hoa, cây, đâu đó là chiếc cầu nhỏ bắc ngang qua khe suối, tạo nên một nét độc đáo, riêng biệt giữa phố phường tấp nập và hiện đại. 
Nếu muốn ngắm đường phố, bạn có thể chọn chỗ ngồi nhìn thẳng ra đường để cảm nhận được tất cả sự tất bật của cuộc sống hiện đại. Nếu muốn một phút tĩnh lặng, bạn hoàn toàn có thể hài lòng nép mình trong một góc sân vườn nhỏ. 
Buổi trưa, The One cafe hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách các món cơm trưa văn phòng ngon, trình bay đẹp mắt mà giá không hề đắt, chỉ với từ 20.000 - 35.000VND là bạn đã có 1 bữa trưa ngon miệng và 1 món tráng miệng miễn phí. 
Buổi tối, café The one lại khoác lên mình một chiếc áo mới với các chương trình hoà tấu nhạc piano, violon, sole, ghita... quy tụ nghiều nghệ sĩ tên tuổi và giảng viên các nhạc viện. 
Café The one còn gây bất ngờ cho khách bởi những đồ uống tinh tế lại được bán với giá rất thân thiện. Ngoài sự góp mặt của nhiều loại cà phê nổi tiếng, các loại cocktail, sinh tố… cafe The one còn có món kem lạ pha trộn với rượu, chú trọng trang trí cốc uống bắt mắt, hoạ tiết trang trí độc đáo. 
Từ Café The one bước ra, hoà mình vào dòng người hối hả, người ta dễ có cảm giác như vừa bước qua hai thế giới. Để rồi một lúc nào đó, mệt nhoài với thế giới bươn trải, lo toan, người ta nhớ đến nơi đây. Vì đơn giản, đến với Cafe The one bạn tìm được một khoảng lặng riêng cho mình.

Ðịa chỉ	279 Tô Hiệu, Q. Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.

Chỉ dẫn	Cách ngã ba Nguyễn Phong Sắc - Tô Hiệu khoảng 100m.

Ðiện thoại	(04) 2811954


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà phê The One_


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

quán giống cái lều

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán liên hệ em. Tks!

----------

